# Extra Parts Inside the Door



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Some of you may remember me saying one of the problems I noticed with my car was an annoying rattle inside the drivers door, only noticeable when I shut the door.

Decided to investigate myself. Popped out the courtesy light at bottom rear corner, and found (3) black plastic, U shaped pieces, ~ 3/8" x 1" x 1/8" thick. Very fine serrated teeth on the inside of the "U".

Anyhow, pulled them out, and 75% of the rattle is gone. (I think there's one left in there I couldn't reach with my fingers through the lamp holder hole.

So- - - anybody have any idea what the heck these things are?

Thanks


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I've got to check this out. Mine does the same thing. I've noticed now that my passenger side seat rattles like hell now. Rattles piss me off so much.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Would be nice to know if these are just some Aussie's idea of a prank, or are they parts that supposed to be holding one surface to another? The inside serrated edge makes me think they may slidge up on something and the teeth help grip the two together. 

At this point, it's all a guess.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

Ive found some nuts and bolts under my back seats and also a couple 2inch pieces of plastic that dont seem to serve any purpos under my arm rest. Wierd. I guess it has to be a prank


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

I found some weird bolts and, the best description i can come up with, a type of miniature spike in my trunk. Also found a total of 3 bags with floor mat anchors all over my car, in the trunk, glove box, and in the pocket under the radio.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

s2gordon said:


> I found some weird bolts and, the best description i can come up with, a type of miniature spike in my trunk. Also found a total of 3 bags with floor mat anchors all over my car, in the trunk, glove box, and in the pocket under the radio.


OK, now I'm going to have to have an Easter egg hunt all over my car. 

Would love to find a couple bags of the mat anchors- - 

What's Australian money look like???:lol:


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

noz34me said:


> OK, now I'm going to have to have an Easter egg hunt all over my car.
> 
> Would love to find a couple bags of the mat anchors- -
> 
> What's Australian money look like???:lol:


I wish i would find money. I did find another goodie this weekend... IN MY ENGINE BAY!!!
I fould a clear plastic cap sitting on part of the frame, right where the wheel well is. 
I don't know what it goes to or how it got there either.


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

I found 3 black plastic clips in the trunk. Looked at everything in the trunk and all holes that use that type of clip had one in it.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

jacobyb said:


> I found 3 black plastic clips in the trunk. Looked at everything in the trunk and all holes that use that type of clip had one in it.


Maybe the OZ assembly line consists of various guns that shoot plastic parts into the car for use later du:rofl: ring assembly- - -


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

Not just the Aussies. I collected a hand full of plastic parts, rubber bands, washers, bolts, and paper things after close inspection on my '04 Mercury Marauder which was made in Canada.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

My Dad found a coffee cup under the rear seat of his '66 T-bird. Came from the factory because it had Ford quality slogans printed all over it.

Also heard about a guy who bought an Oldsmobile built in Lordstown, OH. The thing had this godawful rattle in the door. He pulled the door panel off and found a bunch of lugnuts in there -- with a piece of paper that said "Annoying, isn't it?" on it.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

noz34me said:


> OK, now I'm going to have to have an Easter egg hunt all over my car.
> 
> Would love to find a couple bags of the mat anchors- -
> 
> What's Australian money look like???:lol:


I found 1 extra mat anchor in mine........


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

It maybe from lock know at the top of the door. Mine stripped out and I couldn't unlock it from the inside. They replaced it.


----------

